# Temperature macbook ?



## Hesiode (19 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher sur un macbook noir et je dois dire que pour moi c'est reussi ! Aucun souci (enfin pour le moment 

Petite question quand même : Que faut-il utiliser comme logiciel pour voir la temperature du macbook, car j'ai telechargé un widget mais il ne m'affiche rien du tout


----------



## kennymac (19 Juin 2006)

Pour la température du processeurn il y a CoreDuoTemp.
Sinon, en Widget, il y a iStatNano qui donne pas mal d'info (mémoire, CPU, batterie, réseaux, T°, ...).


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (19 Juin 2006)

iStat (pro comme nano) ne donne pas la température sur MacBook, il ne gère pas encore les MacIntel pour ça.

CoreDuoTemp marche très bien sur mon MacBook, y'a juste que c'est pas un widget.


----------



## Hesiode (19 Juin 2006)

Aaaahh ok merci, c'est pour ça que le mien ne fonctionne pas alors
J'essaie coretempduo de suite

Merci à tous


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Juin 2006)

Je profite de ce fil pour exposer mon problème. J'ai essayé d'installer Coreduotemp, et au lancement, ça me dit que SpeedIt n'est pas installé. Et la fenêtre n'affiche donc rien.
Si j'ai bien compris, c'est pourtant automatique.
J'ai refait l'install, même résultat...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Aladisse (19 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> iStat (pro comme nano) ne donne pas la température sur MacBook, il ne gère pas encore les MacIntel pour ça.



la derniere mise à jour la gère desormais.
du coup j'ai viré coreduo, un widget est bien plus pratique pour ce genre de tache.


----------



## JordiX (20 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ce fil pour exposer mon problème. J'ai essayé d'installer Coreduotemp, et au lancement, ça me dit que SpeedIt n'est pas installé. Et la fenêtre n'affiche donc rien.
> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est pourtant automatique.
> J'ai refait l'install, même résultat...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?



J'ai eu le même problème.
Pour moi il a suffit de désinstaller coreduo temp, et d'installer une version plus récente.
Ça a alors marché nickel


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2006)

JordiX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même problème.
> Pour moi il a suffit de désinstaller coreduo temp, et d'installer une version plus récente.
> Ça a alors marché nickel


exact. Moi j'ai la version 0.9 et ça marche nickel. J'affiche un petit 57°c


----------



## marctiger (20 Juin 2006)

Essayes Hardware Monitor


----------



## swedishmacbook (20 Juin 2006)

je viens de mettre duocoretemp... par curiosité! nickel

Il a  70/75°(brancher depuis 3h, travail pépère sur internet, ou itunes)..
 Y a une fourchette de températures normale de fonctionnement?
 Sinon j'appelle le medecin si il me fait trop de fièvre...


----------



## isoyann (21 Juin 2006)

salut par curiosité j aimerai savoir quel est la t° moyenne pour un macbook en utilisation de loisir (net/itunes/diaporama) ??????????


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

isoyann a dit:
			
		

> salut par curiosité j aimerai savoir quel est la t° moyenne pour un macbook en utilisation de loisir (net/itunes/diaporama) ??????????


entre 100 et 120°c   quand le fond colle aux cuisses t'arrête tout!

non sans blague "les"miens tournent entre 57° et 70°c selon les softs et aussi la temperature ambiante. Le fameux mooooh du ventilo se fait entendre à partir de 67°C


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (21 Juin 2006)

Aladisse a dit:
			
		

> la derniere mise à jour la gère desormais.
> du coup j'ai viré coreduo, un widget est bien plus pratique pour ce genre de tache.


C'est une bonne nouvelle, en effet ! 

Mais il faut préciser : il n'y a que iStat nano qui gère maintenant la température du MacBook, iStat pro, que je viens également de mettre à jour, ne la détecte pas.

En outre, iStat nano, s'il reconnaît maintenant le senseur thermique du MB, ne sait pas pour autant rendre compte de l'état de sa batterie... Ca n'est donc qu'une mise à jour très partielle, mais c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Juin 2006)

Pour Coreduotemp, j'ai pourtant installé la dernière version. Bon c'est pas grave, j'ai essayé Hardware Monitor (merci marctiger), et ça marche impec.

actuellement, en ne faisant que surfer, le CPU est à 65°C.


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Pour Coreduotemp, j'ai pourtant installé la dernière version. Bon c'est pas grave, j'ai essayé Hardware Monitor (merci marctiger), et ça marche impec.
> 
> actuellement, en ne faisant que surfer, le CPU est à 65°C.


Essaye istat nano qui marche tres bien et te libère d'une appli supplementaire


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Essaye istat nano qui marche tres bien et te libère d'une appli supplementaire



Je l'ai installé aussi et il ne veut pas afficher de température. Et lorsque je tente de le mettre à jour, ça me dit que j'ai la dernière version...

Je vais finir par croire que j'ai un problème !


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai installé aussi et il ne veut pas afficher de température. Et lorsque je tente de le mettre à jour, ça me dit que j'ai la dernière version...
> 
> Je vais finir par croire que j'ai un problème !


c'est quoi ta machine et ton systeme ?


----------



## AM28 (21 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai installé aussi et il ne veut pas afficher de température. Et lorsque je tente de le mettre à jour, ça me dit que j'ai la dernière version...
> 
> Je vais finir par croire que j'ai un problème !


 
Sur mon MacBook aussi (1.83GHz, 1Go de RAM) iStat Nano ne donne pas la température (la plupart des autres indicateurs fonctionnent eux pourtant :hein: )


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon MacBook aussi (1.83GHz, 1Go de RAM) iStat Nano ne donne pas la température (la plupart des autres indicateurs fonctionnent eux pourtant :hein: )


bon ça me rassure, je suis dans le même cas que toi. 

Pour info, j'ai un MB 2GHz, système à jour.


----------



## MikeYx (21 Juin 2006)

moi aussi il ne marche pas alors que le reste fonctionne correctement également


----------



## marctiger (21 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon MacBook aussi (1.83GHz, 1Go de RAM) iStat Nano ne donne pas la température (la plupart des autres indicateurs fonctionnent eux pourtant :hein: )



Vous devriez peut-être lire le #13


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Juin 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez peut-être lire le #13


Le post qui dit que la dernière version d'iStat nano indique la température ? :

" Mais il faut préciser : il n'y a que iStat nano qui gère maintenant la température du MacBook... "

Justement, c'est pour ça qu'on se demande pourquoi ça marche pas chez nous.


----------



## marctiger (21 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Le post qui dit que la dernière version d'iStat nano indique la température ? :
> 
> " Mais il faut préciser : il n'y a que iStat nano qui gère maintenant la température du MacBook... "
> 
> Justement, c'est pour ça qu'on se demande pourquoi ça marche pas chez nous.


 Chez moi aucun des 2 ne fonctionnent pour la température, ni sur mon G4 ni sur mon MBPro,  mais avec Hardware Monitor oui, alors en attendant...


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Essaye istat nano qui marche tres bien et te libère d'une appli supplementaire


Je viens de l'installer sur mn MB (non pro) et ni la tempéature, ni la batterie ne sont données...
des info ?????


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de l'installer sur mn MB (non pro) et ni la temp&#233;ature, ni la batterie ne sont donn&#233;es...
> des info ?????


istat nano pas istat pro

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatnano.html


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> istat nano pas istat pro
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatnano.html


Hier MIDI je n'avais pas la température, hier SOIR j'avais la température !!!!!!!!!!!
Entre temps, aucune MAJ


----------



## cesamcla (9 Septembre 2013)

marctiger a dit:


> Essayes Hardware Monitor



Bonjour, 

J'ai installé Hardware Monitor, pouvez vous me dire quelle est la température à prendre en considération?

Merci.


----------

